# Keine Bikerinnen in Hannover?



## Quen (5. Mai 2002)

Hola!

Gibts keine Bikerinnen in Hannover? - ab und zu fährt bei uns zwar die ein oder andere mit, aber bikende Mädels scheinen hier echt selten zu sein... 

Also, wenn Ihr Lust auf Deister, Gehrdener Berg oder Benther Berg habt, meldet Euch!

Macht doch gerade jetzt soviel Spass im Matsch


----------



## Asterix (5. Mai 2002)

Hallo Quen 

Das habe ich auch schon versucht welche zu finden .
Nicht eine einzige hat sich gemeldet dabei sieht man im Benther Berg doch ab und zu welche.

Gruß Asterix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (5. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Asterix _
> *Nicht eine einzige hat sich gemeldet dabei sieht man im Benther Berg doch ab und zu welche.*



Vielleicht antworten die grundsaetzlich nicht auf Kontaktanzeigen


----------



## Marcus (5. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Vielleicht antworten die grundsaetzlich nicht auf Kontaktanzeigen  *



Gregor, du hast es - wie fast immer - als erster und am besten erkannt. Die würden den Teufel tun, jemanden mit einem Avatar wie Quen zu antworten. Da braucht es dann schon eher so eines tollen Aussehen wie ich und mein "king of the road". 

Grüße, Einsatzleiter 1. Mai

Es scheint, als ob 98% der Forenuser mit T-Online ins Netz gehen, oder warum sind hier pro Stunde nur knapp 10 Beiträge? BEFREIT EUCH AUS DEN KLAUEN DES ROSA RIESEN! MIETET EUCH T1-LINES!


----------



## Bischi (5. Mai 2002)

@gage:     

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (5. Mai 2002)

@rikman:     

mfg, Harry 

BTW: Ich surfe by call


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2002)

Heidenei, Jungs...

Nur weil man gerade solo ist und nen bikendes Mädel sucht ist das doch nicht gleich ne Kontaktanzeige *kopfschüttel*

Wenn, dann hätte ich doch gleich meine Wünsche mit reingeschrieben  

Hätte übrigens nicht gedacht das dieser Thread soviele Antworten bekommt


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

ich geh mit euch biken wenn ihr mein bike findet=)


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2009)

Die fahren alle bei den Deisterfreunden mit.
darum meldet sich hier keine Frau.
abre du hast schon recht, es gibt  viel zu wenige bikende Frauen, von dennen sich (leider) auch nur wenige trauen mit einer Gruppe Männer zu biken.
Die einzige (wohltuende) Ausnahme ist jenfa die inzwischen besser fährt als viele Männer.



Frauen traut euch!!


----------



## Sheryl (12. Juli 2009)

Doch es gibt Bikerinnen in Hannover aber ich glaube, die trauen sich nicht so richtig mit Männern zu fahren. Ich fange gerade mit dem Hobby an und war schon zwei mal in Deister. Es war echt crazy aber ich glaube ich brauche noch viel Übung und Kondition bis ich mit den Männern losfahren könnte


----------



## harmstommy (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe schon oft etwas voe den Deisterfreun,de/n gelesen und irgendwo auch mal, dass ihr diese tollen Trikots bestellt habt.
Die sehen echt klasse aus! Habt ihr noch welche? Komme aus Holtensen 30974 und fange gerade so ein wenig an im Deister rumzukurven.
Gruß
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Die sehen so gut aus, weil da Jenfa drinsteckt!
An mir sehen die nicht so toll aus.

Schau mal bei biken im Deister!
es kommen einige von uns aus Sorsum und Bredenbeck


----------



## exto (12. Juli 2009)

Wo habt ihr DAS hier denn ausgegraben 

WITZISCH


----------



## taifun (12. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr DAS hier denn ausgegraben
> 
> WITZISCH



In den untiefen des Forums..
Der Autor ist aber schon lange in festen Händen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (14. Juli 2009)

@ sheryl, ich üb' auch noch und fahr erst mal am BentherBerg -->rauf-runter-rüber-rum.  
Ich trau mich auch noch nicht, war einmal mit ein paar Bikern im Deister, leider mussten sie 3x (nur bergauf!) auf mich warten. Hab mich echt geschämt. Aber ich will mich bessern.
Wenn die DF mal eine ganz ruhige Runde fahren wollen  bin ich gern dabei. 
VG Thea


----------



## Sheryl (15. Juli 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> @ sheryl, ich üb' auch noch und fahr erst mal am BentherBerg -->rauf-runter-rüber-rum.
> Ich trau mich auch noch nicht, war einmal mit ein paar Bikern im Deister, leider mussten sie 3x (nur bergauf!) auf mich warten. Hab mich echt geschämt. Aber ich will mich bessern.
> Wenn die DF mal eine ganz ruhige Runde fahren wollen  bin ich gern dabei.
> VG Thea




Hallo Thea,

super wir können ja mal zusammen einmal hinfahren. Ich bin schon zweimal ziemlich schnell runter gefahren aber, es war aber schwer und natürlich musste ich auch umfallen. Halb so wild, meine Beine sind bis heute noch blau...och nein die sind jetzt so lilla/gelb  Aber ich gebe nicht auf, ich will es durchziehen und mein Ziel ist irgendwann in die Alpen zu fahren.
Hast Du Samstag Zeit? Kommst Du aus Hannover? Wir könnten mal eine kleine Strecke in Deister fahren. Ich kenne was nettes und leichtes.
Grüße
Sheryl


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich komme aus Hannover (Südstadt)!
Wenn es zeitlich geht, wollte ich heute eine Runde drehen. Aus Zeitgründen fahr ich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz am Jägerhaus am BB.
Ein Biker aus ORicklingen wollte auch fahren, leider hatte er am Montag einen Sturz und er schaut noch ob es sein Gesundheitszustand zulässt. 
Morgen (Donnerstag) könnte ich auch als Alternative! Ich gebe dir auf jeden Fall Bescheid über Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.
so long..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juli 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ja, ich komme aus Hannover (Südstadt)!
> Wenn es zeitlich geht, wollte ich heute eine Runde drehen. Aus Zeitgründen fahr ich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz am Jägerhaus am BB.
> Ein Biker aus ORicklingen wollte auch fahren, leider hatte er am Montag einen Sturz und er schaut noch ob es sein Gesundheitszustand zulässt.
> Morgen (Donnerstag) könnte ich auch als Alternative! Ich gebe dir auf jeden Fall Bescheid über Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.
> so long..



Also wir sollten dir mal die kürzeste + schnellste Route zum BB mit dem Rad zeigen. Ich vermute, mit dem Auto brauchst du länger. Ggf. mal "MTBiker aus Hannover" thread verfolgen od. mal deine Abfahrt heute posten. Wollte ggf. auch ne Runde drehen und wir könnten ab Südstadt zusammen zum BB fahren. vielleicht passt.

Werde mal meiner Bekannten nen Hinweis auf diesen Thread geben (auch Südstadt)


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. Juli 2009)

Suuuper,
da ich s nicht so mit der Orientierung hab und kein Navi, nervt das total. Dann ist noch Feierabendverkehr!
Aber würde mich echt freuen. Viiilen liiieben Dank
Ich warte dann mal auf die Startzeit.
...so long...


----------

